# Panda 100HP



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

After completing a full winter prep detail on the car I thought I would take advantage of it looking its best and treat it to a quick photo shoot.

Managed to find a decent location which shows the car off well.

Pictures could do with a bit more editing but I'm happy with the overall outcome.


















































































Full specification of the car can be found in this thread.

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nice. thats a proper funky car and the colour suits it perfectly. is that a show plate or a real reg?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Deano said:


> nice. thats a proper funky car and the colour suits it perfectly. is that a show plate or a real reg?


It's my real registration although it's got two more characters in it which I have edited out. The other two sit perfectly with the car though.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

thats really nice fella!

What are these like? are they as quick as i'm hoping it is?!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Not a big fan of Fiats but I think the Panda 100HP are great looking cars, that and Fiat 500's. I'd have both.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice mate


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

davies20 said:


> thats really nice fella!
> 
> What are these like? are they as quick as i'm hoping it is?!


Thanks, the car is really good fun.

It not 'Hot Hatch' quick but its quick enough and its really eagar when you point it towards some twisty stuff.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

two thoughts.
- don't blow highlights
- keep your white balance consistent

Your reds are vastly different colours from shot to shot - underexpose and then repair in PP because over exposure results in loss of detail!

Bret


----------

